# Name miss match in Passport and Degree Certificate



## Arun M B (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi,

I'm all set to apply for the ACS Skill assessment and have got all my documents ready. Before submitting my online application, I noticed that, my name on Degree Certificate is different than it is on the Passport.

On Degree Certificate: ARUN M B
On my passport: 
Given Names: BASAVARAJAPPA ARUN
Surname : MALLAPURA

While applying for the passport in 2007, I was asked expand my initials and I had expanded it as "ARUN MALLAPURA BASAVARAJAPPA"
This has gone in the passport as "Last name + First name + Surname" AS mentioned above.

All my IDs in India has my name as Arun M B except passport.
I have registered for IETLS with my name as per the passport.

Can any of you please let me know if there will be any problems for my assessment from ACS.
If there is a problem, what can be done?

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes, there could be a problem with both ACS and DIBP. DIBP in particular and paranoid about certainty of identity. Do you have a birth Certificate? If yes, what name does this have. If no, what will you use as verification age?

I suggest that you talk to a notary public and find out what you can do to make sure that your are clearly identified, and how you can explain the different ways that your name appears on different documents.

Regards


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow, that is really confusing! 
Even though I read your post several times, I still don't know what your names are! I would suggest that you start being _very_ careful when filling in official forms - don't fill in your 'calling names' as it clearly leads to errors. The last thing you want is various forms of passport, ID, degree certificates etc all with different variations of your name. I'm not sure if that is a normal thing in India, but it is definitely regarded with great suspicion in many English countries. Stick to what is on your birth certificate! And get any other documents reissued if you can.

For example, my name is Bridget, and although EVERYONE that knows me calls me Bee - even my mother - I _never_ fill in 'Bee' on any official forms. Sometimes if the form asks if I have any 'nicknames' or if I'm 'known by any other name' then I say Bee. Otherwise I keep it strictly accurate.


----------



## Arun M B (Jan 28, 2015)

LizBee said:


> Wow, that is really confusing!
> Even though I read your post several times, I still don't know what your names are! I would suggest that you start being _very_ careful when filling in official forms - don't fill in your 'calling names' as it clearly leads to errors. The last thing you want is various forms of passport, ID, degree certificates etc all with different variations of your name. I'm not sure if that is a normal thing in India, but it is definitely regarded with great suspicion in many English countries. Stick to what is on your birth certificate! And get any other documents reissued if you can.
> 
> For example, my name is Bridget, and although EVERYONE that knows me calls me Bee - even my mother - I _never_ fill in 'Bee' on any official forms. Sometimes if the form asks if I have any 'nicknames' or if I'm 'known by any other name' then I say Bee. Otherwise I keep it strictly accurate.


Hi Bee,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.

The common thing in India is to have initials after the name.
And it is mandatory in the Indian passport to expand the initials. which I expanded. 
In India IDs my name is Arun M B and every one calls me Arun. And I fill Arun M B in all the forms of India. But when it is related to international Forms like Visa, i always make sure to fill as per the passport. I currently hold a B1 Visa of USA. No where there was a need for my other IDs of India or any of my Degree Certificates and hence there were not problems. But for my skill assessment with ACS, i need to submit the degree certificate as well as my Passport.

I can get an affidavit done saying all these names belong to the same person. But i need to know how and where to submit this affidavit to ACS. Because there is no option to upload the affidavit in ACS online application form.
If i submit the application without Affidavit, does ACS come back asking for more details or affidavit later? or they might reject without any notice or clarifications?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## Arun M B (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Yes, there could be a problem with both ACS and DIBP. DIBP in particular and paranoid about certainty of identity. Do you have a birth Certificate? If yes, what name does this have. If no, what will you use as verification age?
> 
> I suggest that you talk to a notary public and find out what you can do to make sure that your are clearly identified, and how you can explain the different ways that your name appears on different documents.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
Thanks of your reply.
I don't have a birth certificate, even if had one, it would definitely had my name with initials "Arun M B". 
In India, everywhere our 10th standard (SSSL/metric) certificate is accepted as age proof. Driving License and Voter ID are all the valid IDs for age verification.

For any Visas i always produce Passport for age verfication.

I can have an affidavit stating all names belong to the same person. But the main problem is, submitting this affidavit to ACS for skill assessment.
I heard they strict in accepting the uploaded documents. and the have a pre defined set of document type and the name of the document uploaded it should exactly match the defined document type.
I could not find any type matching to affdavit.

I want to know if ACS comes back asking for clarification or additional documents later. or do they directly reject without any communication?

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

I would suggest you phone them and tell them your situation and ask them what they will accept. If you call on Skype Phone or Viber it is either free or very cheap. I have always found ACS to be very helpful.


----------



## svsaq (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Arun,
I have a similar problem, wanted to check how did you proceed.Did you file an affidavit, if yes where did u upload it under ACS,didnt find a way to upload it.

warm re'
Saqib Ghani


----------



## farhanms (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Yes, there could be a problem with both ACS and DIBP. DIBP in particular and paranoid about certainty of identity. Do you have a birth Certificate? If yes, what name does this have. If no, what will you use as verification age?
> 
> I suggest that you talk to a notary public and find out what you can do to make sure that your are clearly identified, and how you can explain the different ways that your name appears on different documents.
> 
> Regards


I had my ACS done and I also had a difference in name. ACS issued report with my name on passport.
My name on my degrees is Muhammad Farhan. Whereas my name on my passport is Muhammad Farhan Shaikh (Shaikh being surname).

I have submitted EOI in skillselect. If I receive an invitation and apply for visa, I think then the difference in name might cause problems. What should I do in that case, a notorized affidavit?


----------



## naveenr (Jun 19, 2015)

*Name Missmatch in Passprt and degree.*

same issue with me actually by mistake in 10th certificate they have got first name and middle name and same i got in passport as i submitted 10th certificate for age verification , but in my degree i have got my full name ie first name + middle name+ last name . please let me know is there any issue i cud face at time of acs & applying visa.


----------



## naveenr (Jun 19, 2015)

I am applying for 189 Visa 
I have a small query - I have non ICT degree (B.Sc) bachelor of science. please suggest how many year they (ACS) will deduct from my experience, also they will deduct this from last 10 years of experience or overall total experience ie 13 year.
Please revert with your valuable feedback.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You may need about 6 years of experience. It will come from your total experience (13 years).


----------



## naveenr (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Jerry for quick response ...
Can you please let me know for RPL we have to Submit the RPS report so is it mandatory that RPL report need to be approved and verified from employer.
Please suggest.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Your work experience will need to be verified by your employer or senior supervisor. If you can't get that from your employer (very common in India) you can get a detailed work reference letter in the form of a certified document or Affidavit from a senior supervisor. The ACS website has quite a lot of information on how to prepare your skills assessment if you look for it.


----------



## kangarucraze (Sep 22, 2015)

*Hello Arun*

Hello Arun,

I am from Bangalore & having same problem. Would you mind sharing your mobile here sap dot moni at gmail dot com to discuss & share my experiences with you ?

Regards
Moni


----------

